# April 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in April, goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Sharry  

So I’m the first to post, my name is Dee and i have had self funded Icsi at Glasgow Royal on Saturday with 1 blasts transferred. 1 being 5AB and other 5BB both hatching blasts. My test date is April 3Rd xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi there, Dee! Thought I'd come on over and keep you company  

5dp3dt, 2 embies on board - a compacted morula and a 6 cell...just trying to stay away from the pee sticks as long as I can (doesn't help that I bought about a dozen of them when they were on special offer!)

OTD is April 4th. Blatantly not waiting that long.


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Dee and Sharry,
Can I join you? I self funded the second round of PICI in hope of sibling for DD1. Test date 3rd april, 2 blasts on board. Those    poas looking really tempting but I'm glad I only have 1 clear blue in the house. Feeling really tired after a stressful few weeks, no other symptoms and trying not to get hopes up..


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Can I also join please. I am currently 4dp5dt otd is 3rd. I have been naughty however and have been testing since 2dp5dt all bfn. I just can't seem to keep away from the pee sticks. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I had my egg collection yesterday at Essex and Herts and had 11 mature eggs I am egg sharing so my lady got 5 eggs. 
I had the call today all 6 of mine have fertilised yay! 
Just waiting patiently now until I know if the embryo will be put back in on day 3 or day 5.

Any help to de stress or stop me worrying or just someone to speak to would be fantastic.

Thanks in advance (sorry I did read all ur posts but am ver new to all of this and didn’t understand the abbreviations)

Xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the new ladies!

Lucy - I've got no symptoms, either... doesn't stop me driving myself crazy symptom spotting, though!

Kezzy - it's still too early for a bfp... on the upside, at least you know the trigger is out of your system. When I had my son, my first bfp was 8dp5dt, so you've got a while yet... don't lose hope!

Chelsea - Great fertilisation! Here's a little glossary, hope it helps: 8dp5dt is 8 days post 5 day transfer, and means you had a day 5 embryo put back 8 days ago. Bfp/bfn are big fat positive/negative pregnancy tests. POAS is pee on a stick (FRER is a first response test, generally felt to be the most sensitive on the market). OTD is official test day, given to you by your clinic, it's usually 14-16 days after egg collection. DS/DD/DH is dear son/daughter/husband, OH is other half. AFM is as for me. That should cover most things for now, but feel free to ask about anything you're not sure about  

AFM - literally just counting days now. Have had to resort to listening to radio 4 in the car, as music lets my mind wander too much!


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you so much rumplestillskin! 

Is so nice having other on the same journey. 

I am 26 and this is my first ever IVF cycle. I cannot thank the egg donation team as I would never have been able To afford it otherwise.

I’m nervous and scared as I know my clinic is only 50% success rate but glad others are out there to chat to as my friends and family have no clue

X
X


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks rumplestiltskin. I didn't have a trigger so any bfp would be true. I tested again this morning 5dp5dt and still bfn. I have strong cramps like period is coming. I just feel in my heart it's all over. How many days post transfer are you hun? Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey rumple xx a day apart testing fx fx I really don’t want to test early but i know i will coz im getting that urge even tho 4dp5dtis mega early lol x when will you test do u thinkk? 

Lucyloo: welcome x yay a test date buddy good luck x 

Kezzywop: welcome love another test day buddy x yeah its way to early lol x 

Chelsea: welcome love well done on collection thats how many i had x good luck for transfer x 

Afm: I’m 4dp5dt and i have had some twinges in my ovarty area but it’s probably to do with pesseries lol x i have also a major cough too developed after collection typically x


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies 

Thought I would update you all: had the call from embryologist  All 6 okay and growing well, 4 have grown more but the other 2 are still okay. Going to call tomorrow if there is a more dominant if not going to Saturday for blastocyst x x 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you all and sending loads of positive thoughts to everyone x x


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies, thought I would update you: had the call from the embryologist All 6 okay and growing well, 4 have grown more but the other 2 are still okay. Going to call tomorrow if there is a more dominant if not going to Saturday for blastocyst x x 

Sending all you lovely ladies lots of positive thoughts and everything crossed for you all x x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww tats great chelsea x good luck fr the call xx hoping transfer goes well x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Afternoon all,

We have just completed our 4th round of IVF (first three were with Herts & Essex and were unsuccessful) so we decided to use Access Fertility and chose Manchester Fertility as our clinic (although it is 200 odd miles away from where we live) 

Currently 1dp5dpt with a hatching AA grade embie , just had a few twinges so hoping all is good.  Also got 5 good quality embros frozen 

Good luck everybody


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, Tigs! Welcome. Sounds like you've got a perfect embie on board, wishing you lots of luck, really hope this is your time  Do you have any frosties?

Dee - 4dp5dt is still pretty early, even for me  I'm going to try and hold on until Sunday...I would do Saturday morning, but I'm away from DH overnight Friday, so he wouldn't be there, and he'd rather I didn't test without him. By then I'll be 10dp3dt. However, I hadn't had any symptoms at all, but I've just had quite a long dizzy spell, which was my main symptom before I got my bfp with my son, so I don't know if I'm going to manage to hold out until Sunday now!

Kezzy - Are you going to keep testing? I'm 6dp3dt today. It is still really early - there's still time for you to get your bfp x

Chelsea - Sounds like your embies are doing well. 50% success rate is really good! And at your age, you've got the very best chance. It is such a difficult and lonely process, and people just don't get it until they have to do it themselves. I think when it's mentioned in the news it seems so easy - a couple of injections, and a nice embryo, and bob's your uncle! But it is really amazing - there are so many of us here, myself included, who would never have had any chance of having their own babies without it. This is our 6th cycle, and we got our precious baby on cycle #4, so I'm here hoping for a sibling.

I found this on my last cycle, and I found it really useful as a guide on when it's worth testing... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Obviously this is just a guide, and everyone will vary a bit from this, but it really helped me last time, so I thought I'd share it with you guys. The earliest I've had a bfp is 7dp5dt, with a FRER.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rumplestiltskin, yes there was 4 to be frozen with one undecided but the clinic called today and said that the 5th one was good to freeze so we have got 5 good quality frosties to use if we need to later


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Welcome tigs xx gopd luck in the 2ww

Rumple: yeh it is a bit early x just think almost half way for u xx im half way tomorrow whoop x symptoms sounds good x ooo I’ll have a look at ur link x as for testing the earliest i have had a bfp is 6dp5dt super super light on a frer but clearly visible xx

Afm: so no symptoms until this afternoon. I have had twinges on my left side quite a bot but alsocmy lady area has a dull ache not sure what this means but I’m hoping its good xc


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Lily: woohoo well done x I had a 5AB put back so the only difference between ours was tjat mine is hatching x good luck love x remember the grading is for the embryologist really only because i had a 4AA put back at my old clinic and got a BFN but i had a 2AA put back and got a BFP so u really never know love x I hope that helps xx 

Afm: well i am (DP5DT today so half way there lol feel relieved to be half way there but now i want to test lol way to early i kmow and I’m trytnot to teat but now the urge is over coming me lol x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi  

I've just had my first ever embryo transfer on Monday 26th March. We transferred 1 frozen 5 day  XB and currently in the 2ww! Not testing early, test day is 9th April. Currently feeling crampy like AF and have a pinching/tugging sensation in womb/ovary area and have sore nipples but that's probably all the meds. First time so don't know what to expect  

I was a little concerned because 2 days before transfer I developed a really bad cough and cold that I'm only just getting over now. Dr said it wouldn't affect the outcome but all the sneezing and coughing had made me really worried. 

Going out of my mind reading everything I can on 2ww symptoms. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck  

Xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome, Lily and Dolly! Congratulations on being PUPO! 

Dolly, I'm sure the cough won't affect things.  Good luck!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Rumplestiltskin,

My nipples are so painful, I literally wince if I touch them. They also feel huge, feel like I've gone up a cup size!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Dolly - 2ww symptoms are a nightmare, aren't they? 

Chelsea - are you still looking at a transfer tomorrow? Any news on your embies?

AFM I literally spent the entire night dreaming about whether to POAS this morning...even dreamed of posting on here! Going totally crazy! Managed to not test, though...still think it's a bit early (8dp3dt today). Haven't had any more dizzy spells, but trying not to dwell on that too much.


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello All April testers!

My OTD is 1st April....but I've started spotting today 14DPO, My period isn't Due until the 3rd April...I think I'm out for this month.

Anyone heard of implantation bleeding this late? My period is always a spot on 32day Cycle.

Thanks & Goodluck all x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Rumple: i want to test also  well done on not testing tho x 

Welcome newbies xx 

Nat: i dont know about implantation bleed as never experienced it xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I am in tomorrow morning for my embroyo transfer... day 5 it will be. I’m hoping they are all okay I had a call yesterday to say that my 6 that we’re fertilised are still very strong and health 4 are growing quicker but the other 2 are just as good so hoping a few get to blastocyst for freezing also. 

I’m struggling slightly with my prontogest injection at night my bottom (sorry to be crude) is quite sore. I’m also on aspirin and blood thinning injection so feel like a walking medicine cupboard. I’m feeling slightly down as my stomache is swollen and my boobs which are already of a large size are even bigger god knows how and sooooo sore!! Does anyone else feel like this? 

How is everyone else? Anyone due to test soon? Would love to see a BFP for you!! Xx


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

Hi all - just popping in from the March TWW thread. My OTD is 2nd April but I tested negative this morning on a FRER, 11dp3dt. It might still be too early to test, but I'm losing hope slightly. Period is due today and I've had a tiny bit of brownish discharge, which I think is far too late to be anything other than the beginning of the end. Feel very discouraged, but will test up to my OTD, assuming I don't start properly bleeding in the meantime.

Hope things are looking more promising for everyone else, looking forward to seeing lots of good news in this thread!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea good new about the eggs and good luck for tomorrow.  I have bought a belly belt as it makes my trousers more comfortable as I really bloat up with the meds, boobs are very sore as well.

Roboloid sorry to hear about the results but keep testing in case it implanted late.


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Roboloid- try not to loose hope, though it not easy. I think its not over til a few days past testing and af

Chelsea- good luck for your transfer. How long do you take prontogest? Im not familiar, whats it for?

What do members count as a round of ivf is it transfers or egg collections and transfers.

Anyone having a hcg bloods done on test day? Im not sure if i will, may just poas 2 days later? Undecided, if i do bloods they need to be done several time and wont change treatment plan... 

Any strange symptoms? I have extreme tiredness and very bad clear the room wind. I have explained away the odd dull aches dizzyness and occasional sharp pains from ovarys. I think i was again overstimulated, in fo ohss again if it works. Still havent tested and have lost count of my progress. I really struggled at work, was ready for bed at 6 but didn't leave till 2130. Also keep flipping from it didn't work  (how will i cope with that?) and its worked and getting excited, quick lets poas! Crazy. I only have the one test in the house so ill try not to buy any more.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow chelsea x 

Sorry to hear that roboloid x fx that you get a bfp xx on OTD xx

Lucy; i count all of them as IVF i just say fresh or frozen lol 😂 i am same x my test day is 3rd and 4th did something silly and wish I hadn’t grrr x


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you everyone pleased I’m not the only with these symptoms. 

Prontegest is the drug I choose for now till 12 weeks if I fall I think it stops the womb lining fall and stops u bleeding I’m not entirely sure I think instead of pesseies I’d that’s how it is spelt! 

What are all you lady’s on since the egg collection? Xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Chelsea im on cyclogest suppositories x messy x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Chelsea - good luck for today! Hope you get some frosties, too. I'm on cyclogest pessaries, clexane injections and prednisolone tablets, so I know what you mean! My tummy's looking very sad from the clexane. 

Roboloid - welcome, and I'm sorry things aren't looking good for you. It's not over yet, but sending hugs anyway.

Lucy - dizziness was my main symptom when I had my bfp. This cycle I'm fairly symptom low, trying not to read too much into it. 

Dee - what did you do? Did you test?

AFM - managed not to test this morning  (yay!), but I'm a bit worried as I've had the runs (sorry, TMI) and that's usually an AF symptom for me. Hoping it's the rushed MacDonald's I had for lunch yesterday!

In counting cycles, I count my first cycle that got cancelled before egg collection, as I was on those bloody drugs for weeks! (Luckily, the NHS felt differently, and didn't count it as a full funded cycle) It's your story, count how you like. For each failed cycle I had, in my heart I still count my little embryos...if I don't remember them, who else will?


----------



## Hello1234 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello friends I'm done with my embryos transferred on 19 th march after that I'm feeling with periods cramps and mood swings... my blood test date on 6th April..... 3 to 4 days ago to till now I'm not feeling cramps and mood swings but I only feel that my breast r very heavy..... is it any symptom to preagancy


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Rumble, thats a lovely sentiment, glad im not the one that remembers them.

Im on a different progesterone pessery ( not as messy this time) this round. Not sure if its a different dose but i was dizzy early through to 29 wks. I worry as im not as dizzy as last time? Though i had twins to begin with last time. Quite glad im busy this time. 

Chelsea how did the transfer go?


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi all, transfer went well as it should. 3 embies to freeze which is got 4/6 went to blastocyst! 

The one they put back in was a grade a or 5 or something she said it was really good so am pleased. 

Feeling emotional and like everything is out of my power I wish I could sleep for the next 9 days. 

It’s so cruel the statistics aren’t higher with only a 30% chance of implementation I’m not holding out hope x x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Rumple: yeah 😭😭😭 was negative and though i know it’s early im not holdout much hope now x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Dee - I'm so sorry. I think part of the reason I'm managing to not test is that I'm pretty convinced it hasn't worked this time, and I don't want to know for sure. Was it a FRER? There are lots of stories out there of people who tested negative every day until OTD, and then were pregnant. I can't say it's ever been the case for me, but there are plenty of people that it is true for. Will you test again, do you think, or wait until OTD now? 

Chelsea - congratulations on being PUPO! It's a very weird and emotional day, isn't it? I definitely think the 2ww is the hardest part...for all the rest of it there are updates, measures, and then, at the most important part, nothing, just waiting. Hopefully it'll pass quickly for you, and whatever happens, you've got those lovely frosties, too. 

Lucy - thanks. Symptom spotting is full on crazy making, isn't it? Friends who've had more than one pregnany tell me they often feel completely different each time. 

Welcome, Hello1234  

Happy Easter and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I’m hoping that I can now join this group, I’ve had 3 DD blastocyst transferred today in Cyprus and am now in the dreaded 2 week wait.

This is our third cycle and we’re really
hoping that it’s third time lucky for us, as it really is our final attempt, unfortunately we didn’t have any to freeze so have literally put all our eggs in one basket so to speak.

Sorry I havnt done any personals, I’m on my phone in the hotel room and am rubbish when on my phone.

I will have a read through though it does look like there’s lots of you on the thread at the moment.

Anyway good luck to you all, and I look forward to reading all your posts over the next 2 weeks, sending lots of baby dust to you all 😘


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I tested again this morning and again not even a hint of a second line. Still just brown discharge, but had some hints of pink/red too. I'll test again tomorrow and on Monday (OTD), but I don't have any real hope that the result will change. 

Spent the past 2 days a weepy mess, I thought I was prepared for this not to work but this is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

We are definitely out for this cycle as my spotting turned into full blown period!
Will take a few months off before trying again.

Best of luck to everyone else! X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Rumple: it hadn’t ever done that for me either x with my DD I tested faint positive 7dp5dt which is today x am gutted but trying to remain hopeful x i have no test left now so I’ll  just wait till otd now x i was so positive too I really believe ld it would work x 

Lily: i know love x i am trying but its hard to remain positive now I tested x hipe your stress goes soon x the relatives in house must be so time consuming too x i love relatives coming but also when they go ha ha x 

Nicky: welcome good luck on ur 2ww x 

Roboloid : so sorry u got a bfn  x i also got one today totally sucks xx 😘 

Natt: so sorry it didnt work this time love xx 😘


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Lily - sorry you're feeling so stressed, it's so hard, isn't it? Do your houseguests know about your cycle? 

AFM - tested this morning on a FRER. 10dp3dt. BFN. Sucks to be right. I'm trying to be practical about it... I'm starting a new job in 2 weeks, and probably moving house, too, so probably it's easier to not be pregnant...not sure where this leaves us in terms of trying again. We had really poor fertilisation this cycle, from a new batch of DH's frozen sperm, from a second SSR. There are 2 samples of sperm left, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to face doing this again for a while.


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news regarding bfns! I have a had a chemical this month. Faint positives since 6dp5dt and slowly going into bfn. This process can be so cruel xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, Kezzy, I'm so sorry. I had a chemical on my last cycle. So hard. Sending hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

So sorry to the BFN how annoying it’s such a cruel and draining process! 
I had the transfer yesterday and in that time I have fallen over twice and had stomache cramps all through the night I am also so constipated from the drugs I am already thinking this cycle is going to be a BFN xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

How’s everyone getting on? So sorry to read about the BFN 

Congratulations on those who are PUPO! 

So I’m now 6dp5dt, still have pulling/twinges/cramping in my womb/ovary area and the tiredness is so bad. I didn’t get up until 10am today but I nearly fell asleep standing up in the kitchen at 1pm cooking a Roast dinner! 

I’m having Intralipids again on Tuesday which will be 1 week post transfer. I feel like a walking chemist! I’m on so many drugs! 

Thyroid meds
Progesterone suppositories
Steroid
Oestrogen 
Aspirin 
Vitamin B6
Preconception vitamin 
Metformin 
Magnesium vitamin 
Progesterone injection 
Folic Acid & vitamin D
Selenium Vitamin
Clexane 
Intralipids 

I have polycystic ovaries and I’m doing an immunes protocol due to my under active thyroid. Instead of paying thousands for NK cell tests etc I’m just adding in the extra drugs as if I have them and having my treatment at Reprofit in the Czech Republic. 

Mentally today I feel like it’s not worked and I don’t know why. Husband is 100% convinced I’m pregnant and I’m getting slightly concerned how he’s going to take the news if we get a bfn. 

8 days left till official test day! 

Xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Dolly, 

Bless you ur drugs list is ridiculous! I have been feeling very sick today I am 2dp5dt I am due to test on 9th April. It cannot come soon enough this feeling is horrible.

How is everyone else


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Strange how our test day is the the same but I’m 6dp5dt?

Definitely says on my paperwork test day is 9th April. We did frozen transfer xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi dolly, 

Mine is a fresh transfer I only had embryo put in yesterday but apparently they want me to test on day 9 god knows!! 

On another note sorry to be so crude AGAIN can anyone help with constipation and what we can take my injections are really blocking me up and have waves of sickeness and such sore belly and wind. 

Any help appreciated! Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea prune juice always works for me.

Been drinking a lot of milk and eating cheese to increase my protein. 

6dp5dt today, been having some weird dreams, boobs are a bit sore and have had some very light cramping, a bit tired also, apart from that I feel ok.

Sorry to read everybodies BFN xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi tiggs, 

I will try the prune juice and am also trying to drink lots of milk I honestly have to say no one in this universe knows how bloody hard IVF is until they have been through it I honestly thought it would be like riding a bike!! Most mentally and physically thing I have ever done and this is my first round!! 

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Pretty much confirmed chemical. My test this am was slightly darker but still super light for 10dp5dt. Hoping to do back to back fet if clinic allows xxx

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?sort=3&page=1&src=www


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes drink quite a lot of fluid Chelsea, you need to keep hydrated.

Kezzywoo, I was told not to test until 12 days after my 5dt, I would keep testing, as long as they are getting darker X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Rumple: so sorry love x still bit early tho xx 

Sorry to hear that kezzy xx 😘 take care x 

Chelsea: please try to remain positive love xx 

Good luck with your OTD and the intralipids dolly love xx 

Hey tigs how u doing? 

Afm: well as u ll know I tested negative on 7dp5dt which was Saturday x yesterday I couldn’t bear it and was so down tat I thought it hadn’t worked. So I bought some bog standard clear blue tests and did one yesterday afternoon and to my surprise i had a faint positive line on it x today i looked at the test again and it had gotten stronger. So i did the last test and again it is a light positive but stronger from yeaterdays and can clearly be seen. I never know whether to trust the blue tests but its clear blue. So my test day is tomorrow do u think that means I’m pregnant? Or could it be a false positive? X


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been testing since day 6 hun and there isn't much progression. Lookign likely chemical. I'm gutted. Chemicals are so cruel, they build up hopes then tear them away. 
8868 exciting. Did you have a trigger with your fet? I havnt know false positives but as you can see from my pics I have been getting faint positive but only on frer so either they are false pos or chemical. Have you tried the frer? Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry hun I meant  my test are either false pos or chem not yours.    Xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

8868dee I think a positive is a positive   so good news, when is your OTD? I am good trying to keep busy until my test day on 9th which seems like such a long time away! (Currently 6dp5dt which was hatching) 

Kezzywoo I would still continue to test, when is your OTD?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Kezzy: this cycle was fresh and I didn’t have a trigger after transfer only before collecting eggs. Also my OTD is tomorrow x so im hopingthis is a good sign. Also false positives are extremely rare x and usually only happen with trigger after transfer x im hopefully getting frer as i love them x with my DD at first my frer didnt get darker just stayed same until about 6 weeks i think so try to stay positive also thse Lines on your tests are very clear xx good luck un x


----------



## Bea123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi everyone..you are all so patient compared to me  I've been stupid enough to buy a few tests (by a few I mean 8 ) when they were reduced..I'm currently on 6dp5dt. I did a third test this morning and it's another bfn. I tried looking for a faint line from all angles but nothing. I think I'm out this cycle. I had all sorts of side effects from estrogen and progesterone last week (boobs were sore and grew bigger but now they've shrunk again, backache, headache, cold, feeling dizzy and weak) but I don't feel anything anymore..just a runny nose and sore throat. Good luck    xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks tigs. Otd is tomorrow hun. 11dp5dt. I started testing where you are but don't think I would tests early again as this has been horrible. Do you think you will test early hun? 
Thanks 88. I will test again tomorrow. What concerns me is the frer are still so light and I am bfn on everything else. Congrats hun. It's looking good. Do you think you will test again? 
Bea 123 your not stupid hun. This 2ww is vile. Fingers crossed it was just to soon for you xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow Kezzywoo, which clinic are you with? 

I will wait until it is my OTD, hubby would moan if I tested early   and this is now our 4th go at IVF so quite use to the process.


----------



## Bea123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you Kezzy. It seems your test is tomorrow..Pray you've got some wonderful news tomorrow  xx 

I think I'm getting immune to bfns now. I was really sad the other day but I'm ok now.. I guess it hasn't sunk it properly yet. 

Lily - It's my 4th cycle using ds as well.. I know how you feel. Don't be annoyed with yourself. The 2ww really is very hard.

Well done Tigs!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tigs: my OTD is tomorrow but I stupidly tested using cheap one steps and negative so now im confused  gonna test with first response tomorrow x fmu

Kezzy: i did with one step internet cheapies and negative x at one point I thought i saw a line but no def negative x 

Lily yeah i know but since negative on the cheap ones im not sure now x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I am with the Hewitt centre hun in Liverpool. They don't do betas so just gonna test tomorrow and let them know. I am going crackers and have just tested again! ( I know I shpildnt) if I compare with Saturday's which was day 8 there is a difference but just doesn't seem to be much. I will upload. What clinic is everyone else at? 
88 I have also been getting bfn on internet sticks. Just been and got another frer for tomorrow. Fingers crossed you got a positive lime hun. 
Well done for waiting tigs and good luck for your otd xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?view=recent&page=1
The top is day 8 and the bottom is today (day ten pm)


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Those lines look good to me kezzy lovey xx aww have u x i hate the uncertainty x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

The lines look good for me also Kezzy you can see the line without squinting and it is getting darker xx

I am with Manchester Fertility, first round of IVF with them (2nd go with DE) our other three tries were with Herts and Essex.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

I am with Glasgow Royal first cycle with them xx before that was GCRM x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Kezzy - your line is definitely getting darker. Would it not be getting lighter again if it was a chemical? Im going to keep my fingers crossed that you have a bfp. Can you test tomorrow with a digital too? X


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks ladies. My partner is so optimistic bless him but from what I have been reading online (alot) the bfns on other tests and not much progression on frer over 5 days is what's worrying me. So am have said maybe chemical or maybe ectopic. I am so anxious about tomorrow. I am mentally prepared I think?? Fingers crossed for you tomorrow hun 88. 
Hi shiny, I did test with digital on Saturday and it was bfn but have another one for morning so I am going to do digi and frer. Then no more tests lol. 
Tigs, how have you found Manchester? We looked at there also xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kezzy  so far I have found Manchester to be excellent, and so far we have 5 frozen embies if this one doesn't stick (we have gone through access fertility so we have still got another 2 fresh cycles if we need them) 

Good luck tomorrow for your test xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been looking at access fertility. Is it where you pay a monthly fee and have three cycles? We have 4 frosties left also so I am guessing if it turns out to be bad news then it really isn't the end of the world. It's just so gutting when you invest so much time onto your cycle and have to start again. With access what happens if you get pregnant first time? Do you lose your money? Xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

You can pay monthly (and are charged interest) but we paid in full for a donor egg refund with three fresh cycles.  Yes if we are successful first time then it would have cost us more than just a single round of IVF, but we had three unsuccessful cycles already and this way will give us at least 8 tries (mixture of fresh and frozen), if we are successful first go I will still be very pleased and we can still use the 5 Frosties although we will have to fund putting them back ourselves 

Also Access Fertility is for a live birth so if we did miscarry we are still covered.


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

That sounds really good tigs. Will keep that in mind for the future. Are you local to Manchester then xxx

Best of luck for tonorrow dee xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kezzy we live in Essex so with a stop along the way it takes us just under 5 hours to get to Manchester Fertility, the day before ET we traveled up and stayed at the Premier Inn which is walking distance to the clinic.


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning ladies. Well today is otd and I am more confused then ever as to what is going on.... http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/media/20180403_050133_zpszqh8phqm.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
What do you think? Good luck for today Dee? Xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you are pregnant! Congratulations xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Kezzy - those tests look like they're getting darker to me. Is there anywhere you can get a beta done? When I had a chemical, the beta confirmed things for me. Ideally you'd want 2 tests 48 hours apart. Places that do private scans often do beta testing as well. 

AFM - I'm 12dp3dt and still very much BFN. Tomorrow is OTD, but I can't see this changing now.


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry Rumple, do you have any Frosties? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry rumple. Chin up hun. 
I am at the doctors this morning so going to see if they will refer me to epu for bloods. I can't find anywhere local that does then xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Kezzy well done u r pregnant x 

Rumple: im so sorry x 

Afm: well my tests are inconclusive x I had a negative on a cheap test and faint positive on a clear blue again x i think ill get a digital today and do that x gonna save my morning wee to do it x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

The clearblue test line is fainter today so I think if i was pregnant well im probably not now  x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

8868dee I think you can still test during the day but you need to hold your pee for about 3 hours I think xxx good luck


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks tigs xx 

Totally gutted now as I really don’t think im pregnant anymore x whether it was a false positive or not i dont know but the cb is definitely lighter than yesterday’s. Yesterday was darker than Sundays nut now it’s much lighter x hate this journey at times x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry 8868dee    IVF is so tough isn't it xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tigs: yes it is love x also had a couple pink spots at 9am this morning but nothing since so I expect af will be here soon xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Looks like its a bfn for us  digital cb says negative x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry 8868dee xxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

Can i just a quick question, I'm now 3d past 5 d transfer and was just wondering, if its still ok to drink Pomegranite juice and does it have any benefit to help at all ?


i've cut out coffee and coke and am just getting a bit bored of water and juice and did drink pomegranite juice before transfer but not sure if its ok for after.


Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry Nicky, no idea about the pomegranate juice.  I was told by my embryologist to eat loads of protein (cheese) and drink loads of milk after my transfer.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Tigs my af is also arriving just now x


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies, sorry for the negatives and congrats on the positive could I ask what a AF is? 

I wasn’t told anything after egg transfer I have actually had intercourse last night 😫

I was just told to carry on life as normal but no hot baths or carrying heavy items! 

I’m
Worried now 👎🏼

Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea I am sure I was given some info on what to eat/do don't do, I think it was in the pack with my embro photos? Did you not receive anything.  It was the consultant who also told me nothing hot on my tummy (laptop) etc, loads of milk and cheese and no hot baths.

AF = aunty flow = period 

Chelsea, why are you worried? xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear this dee. 
Afm, been to the doctor this morning as have been getting a bit of pain down my left side just seems like a stitch told him i had tested positive this morning so he asked me to do a sample. It was bfn. He said I am not pregnant at all. I took all my tests with me and shown him that I have been having faint positive for a week and he said that was irrelevant. There false and I am defiantly not pregnant. Came out of there in tears. Phoned my clinic who said I could go up for beta and see a doctor regarding pain. Urine sample there was also bfn. They have done beta and I get the results tomorrow but it's not looking good. Xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so sorry Kezzy, I have never seen results like you had on FRER (and getting darker) and then get a negative.  Only a beta test will tell if you are or were pregnant.  I had a chemical on our second cycle and had the faintest test (fainter than yours) and my consultant confirmed that it was a positive test but in the end it was a chemical (AF started a day later)


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh kezzy I am
So sorry 😢 fingers crossed for your results tomorrow! 

Sorry have realised I have wrote about it in here and read it in another group not to have I tervourse for 2 weeks I’m worried now because of that. Anyone else had intercourse in the 2ww? I’m day4 of a 5 day blastocyst zz


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea I feel too bloated and sore from the progesterone injections to even consider it    and knowing us my Everol patches would come off and stick to my husband     

I think the only reason they say not to is because of possible infection, and there has been cases where a natural pregancy has happened alongside IVF (VERY rare though)  My consultant told me that it is actually beneficial because it increases bloodflow to the uterus.  I think you will always find conflicting arguments for or against, but I wouldn't worry about it.  You are certainly not going to dislodge any embies. xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Oh kezzy i am so so sorry lovey xx 😚 its horrible isn’t it xx 

A: my af hasn’t arrived just have brown stuff (sorry tmi) I can’t seem to stop crying it’s awful thats 4 BFN’s now in total compared to 3 BFPs (one successful) this journey is super hard  xc


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ah thanks tigs so nice we can rant and rave on here and have so many lovely women to hear from so thank you to you all! 

I am struggling at wanting to test already it’s rodicjlis lol! 

How are you tigs apart from the bloating? I feel like a walking. Moaning machine if it’s not my boobs aching or being constipated of the swollen lumps on my bum from the injection it’s the belly cramps what a lovely thing we go through ya ladies! Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea I am feeling ok, a bit tired and getting some very mild cramps but ok so far X 

8868dee, have you only tested using a digital? Xx  < just reread the thread, if I was you I would continue to test perhaps in the morning but not on a digital.  My clinic told me not to use digital tests xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tigs I tested 7dp which was Saturday and was negative. I tested 8dp and was a clear blue positive x if I could show u i wpuld. Atesco own brand same day showed a super faint line I almost missed it. Yesterday 9dp my other clearblue was positive. Todays clearblue was super faint positive but again I almost missed it which is why i dod a digi amd it was negative. Maybe i was pregnant but not anymore I don’t know all i know is the tests got lighter and digi said mo. Sundays first positive was light but clear and yesterday’s was darker but today was light super light x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well that is a bit confusing isn't it 8868dee? I hope a further test is more conclusive xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tigs: yeah it is i at one point seriously thought i was pregnant x If proper af arrives then i wont do sny more tests as i have only 1 CB digi left plus cheap ones x if not ill test Friday probably x my clinic say to keep on with the cyclogest until i have finished them though i have no idea why. I have 2 left sp finished tomorrow x I expect my af will arrive in full force shortly x 

Chelsea my clinic tell me not to have intercourse for the first 3 days after transfer as embies are settling in lol. Tho I never have intercourse during the 2ww xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was told that digi tests are less sensitive so will only pick up higher levels of hormones.  I think when the results are faint or inconclusive the clinics prefer to continue with treatment I case you have a late implanter. Xx


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello! I feel late to the party but hope I can join? 
Having DIUI tomorrow (so OTD will be 18/4)
My wife and I have a 4 year old little boy and are going back for a second (we hope!)

More nervous this time than when we had previous treatment! Silly I know 😂


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tigs: ah ok I see now. My clinic say if I don’t have full af within 3 days then I’m to test again x tho I expect it to come during the night. Thanks love for explaining things x 

Tink: welcome and good luck with your IUI


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck 8868dee, keeping everything crossed for you.  I know it is difficult not to test again xx 

tinksandmoo, welcome and good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I’ve had a 5 day blast transferred today and OTD is 14th April. Unfortunately no frosties but hopeful this might be the one!! Hopefully I can distract myself for the next two weeks!

Kezzywoo I’m at Liverpool too. 

xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Thanks tigs xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck Molly87 xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Molly. I love Liverpool. This was our 5th transfer with them and I can't fault them. How are you getting on? Xxx

Had my last frer left to use so thought what the hell and used it this morning. http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?page=1&sort=3
Don't know what is going on but hopefully beta will give me an indication later when they call with results. Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Kezzy - I am so furious on your behalf about how your doctor treated you. If you feel strong enough, please complain. He treated you in a completely insensitive, dismissive way. Your tests demonstrate that a pregnancy has occurred, and the possibility of either a miscarriage or an ectopic can't be ruled out (obviously hoping it's neither, but he can't know that)...an ectopic can be life threatening, and a miscarriage, however early, is devastating. He needs to check his gender bias at the door, and it's not acceptable for him to dismiss your pain or your experience in that way. It's not like you imagined it all....living embryos were put in your womb, and implanted sufficiently to result in a positive pregnancy test...There's no part of that which is irrelevant! If you lodge a formal complaint, it will create a load of paperwork and hassle for him that he totally deserves. I'm so glad your clinic are being more respectful, and I really hope your beta brings positive results. Your test looks really positive to me.

AFM.. .Today is OTD, and I totally forgot to POAS first thing!!! How stupid!!! I'll take a test to work and do it there, but feeling like an utter Muppet!


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks rumple. I complained yesterday when I got back from clinic. She asked me how I wanted to escalate the complaint and I said that I was just letting her know how dismissive and insensitive he was. However, after stewing on this all night I want to take it further. He reduced me to tears, I was made to feel like a liar so I want to take it further. 
Oh hun. I am lol at you forgetting to test. Bless you. This ivf just gets you so prepared that some.times you feel you don't need to. In previous cycles when I have either bled or had bfns I hadn't bothered testing on otd aswell. When will.you cycle again hun? Xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Morning everyone x just a last post from me to say good luck with ur cycles amd OTD x good luck rumple later xx 😘


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kezzywoo, good luck with your beta today ! xx I would definitely make a formal complaint against that doctor, shocking way to treat any patient.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Goo luck today with beta kezzy x 

Does anyone know how long roughly a normal af arrives after a bfn. My af or withdrawal bleed is just coming but not sure when normal af will arrive after that x


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'd like to join you all - I had my transfer yesterday (5 day blast). I seem to have the longest wait until OTD as it's not until the 19th April!


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning all hope everyone is okay, I was really naughty today on day 5 it was a negative I was expecting it anyway however st least I know the trigger injection hormones are all gone lol! Any updates on anyone’s else? X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

My test date has been moved to Sunday (from Monday) by the clinic, so not too long for me now


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, beta only 30 so not looking good. Back tomorrow for repeat. Just want this nightmare to be over xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww kezzy I really hope that the beta is bigger tomorrow love xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope the results have doubled tomorrow Kezzy xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

The clinic said that even if they were to double at this stage then they are still really to low for this stage and would probs be unviable. Xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Kezzy - I hope that beta makes you at least feel vindicated about your GP - anything above 5 constitutes a pregnancy, so that makes that Dr even more wrong! I'm so sorry it's not better news from the clinic, though. That's what I felt with my beta of 8 from my last cycle - I didn't even bother having a second one, as 8 was so low, I knew I didn't have a hope. Losing the pregnancy when you've got this far is so incredibly cruel, and it can take a really long time for things to resolve. My chemical took over a week for the BFP to fade away and the bleeding to start and then stop. I've sadly known other women where it's taken weeks. It's so awful - obviously, I'm hoping that your next beta is over 60, and you've just got a little late starter in there, but if it's bad news, I hope it's over with as quickly as possible. Be kind to yourself. 

Katie - Welcome, and congrats on being PUPO!

Dee - it can really vary - I've had everything from 2 weeks to 5 weeks for the first proper period after the withdrawal bleed. The 5 weeks really messed with my head - nobody wants to be late after a BFN, there's too much hope. The 2 weeks was awkward, too - I got the BFN on a Friday, then the following Thursday we were on a plane to Sri Lanka for a last minute escape (totally recommend this strategy as a coping mechanism if you can!), and on the last day of a 10 day holiday I got my period...and tampons are not easy to come by in Sri Lanka! 

Good luck, Tinks! Hope you get your sibling!

Tigs, how are you doing? 

AFM - finally POAS, official BFN. My general response has been wine/cake/wine/cake. At least I don't have to do any more bloody pessaries or injections for a while. We probably won't try again for at least 6 months now - I'm starting a new job, and probably moving house. That's quite enough to deal with. I also need to sort my weight out - the wine/cake approach means that I've put on about half a stone for every failed cycle...and this is the 4th one, now, so it's getting to be a problem. I'd like to have it back under control before we try again.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww kezzy I’m so sorry lovey xx at least u were right and ur doctor sorry but was a complete idiot xx take care lovey

Rumple: thanks love xx because my other bfns were so long ago I can’t remember how long after withdrawal bleed that proper af arrived xx yes they do mess with your head x my response has been to go back on my diet seeing as though i have gained 2stone this year grrr. I cant stop crying and am now in bed and not seeing anyone x so sorry for ur bfn love xx 

Afm: this for me has been the worst bfn and i think it because I tested on Sunday and got a positive next time i wont be testing at all. I have 2 frozen embryos left so i guess that will be our next step. I just can’t help thinking that to get a positive I must of been pregnant at some point buof by yesterday I wasn’t xx anyway good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry Rumple and 8868dee  

I must admit after trying to get pregnant for about 4 years now, I have put on about 2.5 stones, I really wanted to shift some before I got pregnant again but it was a lot harder to lose the weight.  I think I lost about half a stone but feel like I have put all that back on now


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey ladies please can I join you? 
This is my first FET on a unmedicated cycle has 5AA hatching blast on board with OTD 11/04 so only 3 days in already going mad!! 
Sorry to see some of your bfn! Sending hugs to you all!!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome Fairylight, I also had a hatching blast transferred   it is difficult to not think about it isn't it! I am really trying to keep busy.....


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tigs- very hard indeed!x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have also got three spare tests    but I will wait until Sunday


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tigs have you tested at all yet?? How many days pt are you??


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairylight - nope not tested yet and currently 8dp5dt   (I had a donor egg transferred so no trigger shot etc)


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

So sorry to see the negative tests!! Sending lots of love! 

I don’t a test today which I shouldn’t of I knew it would be negative as only 5dp blastocyst embroyo.... anyway I will wait till Monday now and be patient.

I’m getting intense cramps the last 2-3 days and they are so intense anyone else suffered with this? I’m thinking period maybe? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea I have had cramps before and they have been implantation.  I have had them this time but quite mild, more like a dull period type cramps.


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ah thanks Tigs I was thinking period as I thought implantation would of happened if it had x x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you are pregnant you might still get period type cramps.  When I first got pregnant (naturally but ended in a mc) I had a lot of cramping and also blood as I thought my period had started.


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Can I join please? I had 2 DE embryo’s put in today and OTD is 16th (seems so long away!!). This was our last two frozen embryos so this is our last attempt. 

It’s interesting reading all the various advice doctors have given to people about what to do during the 2ww. My doctor never mentioned the need for lots of protein. He did say to drink lots of water, eat a healthy diet (easier said than done when milling around at home!), not to lift anything heavy and avoid stress. I have a toddler and I’m now worried that picking him up will hinder my chances of implantation! Anyone come across this before??
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Chelsea- I too had period pain with my positive cycle (ended in miscairge)! 
Welcome aqua! I work in a children’s nursery although I’m off this week (end of term) I would take it easy where possible lovily! My clinc also just recommend talking it steady, no hot baths, no lifting and treat yourself as if you where pregnant!!


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Aqua- I have a 3.5 yr old and I asked my clinic if I can pick her up, they said to try not to. If she needs a cuddle etc then o my lap or snuggled into me on  the sofa but not to pick up anything heavy.


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Already getting tempted by those dreaded pee sticks urgh only 3dp5dt I have a very long week to go! I’m already testing ealry will test Sunday so I have a rough idea of what I’m facing on Wednesday don’t want to test negative and not be prepared then have to go to work!! How do you guys manage the 2ww??


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear of miscarriage fairy lights! 

I am really struggling I tested already even though I know the hcg won’t be there yet it’s pure torture!! It’s so sad to hear of the miscarriage’s not like we all have to go through enough ay!! X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairylight, I manage the 2WW by thinking at least at the moment I am PUPO, and if I tested negative before my OTD then I might test negative again and I only want to be disappointed once


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Chelsea- thank you! It is very cruel your right but we keep going because we are all  so desperate to have our family! I too know I won’t last until Sunday but at least I can prepare myself if it doesn’t change while having positive thoughts about the possibility of it changing! 
Tigs- it’s a really good way of thinking although I would rather prepare myself!


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear about all the bfn's. Fx that your beta increases today kezzy

Fairylight, i seem to get through by distraction, focusing on everything else i need to do. Apart from acting as though im pregnant there is nothing i can do to affect result. I personally would rather have a definitive answer and get on with stuff rather than worrying if it stay that way. Though the poas did look tempting.

Afm
I to was so busy being at work (nights), toddler etc that only tested this morning (2 days late). I had convinced myself it hadn't worked and i was just having ovary pain and tiredness due to stress and progesterone. Very surprise to see bfp 1-2 wks. I just have to decide whether to do 2x beta or not. Its much lower than my last bfp which i knew i was pregnant early on before testing and got a 2-3 wks straight away, turned out to be twins for a short time. I have had fewer symptoms this time but on a different progesterone pessary. I suppose it comes down to pupo bubble longer or know exactly whats going on with betas and later scan.

Fx to those waiting for otd


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Lucy congratulations lovily! Sounds really positive! I would for with the beta bloods to make sure it isn’t an ectopic (I’m sure your fine)! Wow I wish I could have you determination and test late I’m only on day 4 of the wait and already going crazy! To be honest though I am off work due to working in a school and it being half term although been meeting up with friends ect! 
I feel no symptoms other than a few twinges in my abdomen and stronger sense of smell which I had last time maybe due to the pessaries? Anyone experienced no symptoms and got there BFP?


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi fairylight, i was only late testing as i worked nights, wasn't sure when to test, if your up all  night you are aware you need the loo and don't get a morning wee if you know what i mean. dd has given me yet another cold. I was up all night with her as she had a temperature. It has not been the ideal cycle to be sure. Got stuck in snow trying to get to czech and stranded at airport -7 with dd at 2am. I really thought something was against me, just goes to show its luck of draw. 

I think its very rare to have no symptoms as most have progesterone support after transfer. All drugs have side effects. I have pcos and likely to have oohs now. Im not worried about ectopic as its both ovaries Occasional  but painful twinges. If i am remotely worried ill be straight down to epu via ed/gp.


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ah I see hope your daughter feels better soon! Sounds like a crazy time for you! 
I am on progesterone too but not feeling the effects of them this time! Hmm maybe I’m just not feeling it! Hate this whole waiting just want to enjoy being PUPO for now but so anxious and desperate for it to work for us this time this is our last frostie before having to start all over again!!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Lucyloo !!

Lily my OTD is Sunday


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations Lucyloo!! x


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Congratulations lily! How many days pt are you?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, just checking in as not posted for a few days. 
So I’m currently 10dp5dt and still have lots of cramping/pinching and pulling in my womb/ovary area. 
I’m still absolutely exhausted and have major mood swings.
I’ve still not tested...not long to wait now. 9th April is test day!

Sorry to read about the bfn and congratulations on the bfps.

How’s everyone else doing?

Xxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Lucy! Brilliant news! I would happily put it off out if fear of not wanting to know if it’s bad news!


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Good news LucyLoo! 
Fingers crossed for those still PUPO. 
I had my IUI yesterday and already climbing the walls 🙈
I had a trigger shot so already got HCG in my system- lots of forum suggestions on testing the HCG out and then you know it’s gone and then you feel sure of the result OTD. 
Has anyone else had a trigger shot and done this? 
Need the next 2 weeks to whizz by! 
Hope everyone else is coping with it all xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Good luck tinksandmoo keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you! 
Lily- fingers crossed it wasn’t a chemical how many days past transfer are you? 
Afm- not a great day struggling mentally with this whole 2ww, so desperate to see those 2 lines again but have AF pains on and off today! Although heightened sense of smell and tingly shooting pains in my nipples! So tempted to start testing though it is ridiculous! 
How is everyone today it’s very quiet??


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have been miss moany miss negative and miss grumpy all in one today the hormones have got to me I haven’t stopped crying I have never done a cycle before and I don’t know how you lovely women have done more than one because I already feel extremely sad if it doesn’t work I truly take my hat off to you.

I have sore boobs cramps etc from the progesterone and I have to say my bum is rock solid and saw from the injections is anyone else taking this prontegst? I am in agony and can hardly sit down it’s so gruelling isn’t it! Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea, I am taking the Prontogest, I think the first time you have this is quite difficult, a couple of tips, warm the ampule in your bra for about 15 before injecting it makes the oil thinner, also you might be injecting it too low as it can be injected quite high up, almost your waist band, I will see if I can find a video. Xx

Hopefully this will work. Xx






I love nurse Lynda


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Chelsea, im not familiar with prontogest, is it intramuscular or subcutaneous? Check with clinic but what about changing site? You thigh? The other cheek?  Did clinic teach you- sure you are putting needle to right depth etc- just a few thoughts..

Lily- fx for a darker line tomorrow.

Fairylight- not sure what you meant. My collection was 15th march, transfered 2 blasts, otd supposed to be 3rd. Lost track of my progress.. trying not to think about it. As i think i mentioned before we had a vanishing twin last time so im unlikely to believe its happening until 12 week scan at least.


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Lucy yes it is a intramuscular I have been so down as in so much blooming pain! 

Tigs you are an angel I just watched the video and I have been doing it so much lower no wonder it’s so swollen and sore to sit down I will try again tonight thank you so much!! 

How is everyone this morning? Any OTD’s? Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad to have helped Chelsea, her videos are really good.  I was doing it a bit too low when I first did them.  

No news from me really, a bit of light cramping but that is it.

Good luck everybody xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Aww lily will you clinic not offer a beta? It’s so cruel sometimes! Keeping everything crossed for you! 
Hope everyone is doing well! 
AFM-Why oh why do i do it to myself.. only 5dp5dt but tested this morning to see a BFN 😒 now I’m feeling it’s all over and getting myself in a bit of a state although I know It’s far too  ealry ect ect but I can’t help it! This 2ww has been awful this time round can’t seem to reason with myself! Preparing for bad news gut feeling is screaming it’s over 😥


----------



## Lucyloo899 (Jan 20, 2016)

Chelsea Hoping Tigs sugggestion works. As a general rule intramuscular injections can go in butt cheeks or thigh. Id suggest calling clinic to check it will be ok but maybe change site if you still struggle. 

Sorry to hear that lily, fx it improves.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Chelsea I’m doing the progesterone in water injections instead of the oil. They are subcutaneous so go straight into your belly. I knew I wouldn’t cope well with the intramuscular ones so opted for these. 

3 more sleeps for me and then it’s test day!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dolly- getting close for you lovily! How you feeling about it?


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats to the bfps! Good luck for everyone awaiting otd. 
Do you Think you will test again fairy? Don't be disheartened hun. Easier said than done but it is very very early. 
Well yesterday's beta was 85 so nearly tripled from 2 days prior. Consultant was happy with the rate however did stress it is very low and to be cautiosly optimistic. I have come to terms with it now that what will be will be and as long as they are monitoring me that is all they can do for now. Hi to everyone hope you are all okay xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brilliant news Kezzy!!! (quietly keeping my fingers crossed for you xx)


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Good news Kezzy! It’s important to just take one day at a time during these challenging early stages!!xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Kezzy - I'm so thrilled for you! Sounds like you've got a little fighter in there! Are they going to do another beta in a couple of days? Sending you all the baby dust in the whole world!

Lily- I'm so sorry things aren't looking good for you. Sending hugs. The wait is terrible. Are you having a beta? When I had a chemical, that confirmed it x

AFM- rang my clinic yesterday with the bad news. It's usually a pretty functional call, but it happened to be the person who did our transfer, and she remembered us and was really shocked it wasn't better news. Somehow her being really kind made me feel more upset about it, and I ended up having a little cry. 

Also a bit oddly, I've not started AF yet... stopped all drugs on Wednesday, and I usually get AF that night or the next day. Might end up testing again tomorrow if no sign of AF by then.


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- I will test again but not until Sunday at the earliest! I have rather bad period pain this afternoon though and feeling like she may arrive any moment 😥
Rumples- we all need a little cry now and then I know I do and cried nearly every day this cycle lol! I think testing tomorrow is a good idea lovily let us know how you get on!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Fairylight this was our first ever transfer so very nerve wracking! Excited but at the same time scared to test incase it’s negative xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

It is very scary lovily but so worth it when we all hopefully (finally) get our BFP! I caught up with one born every minutes this morning and cried the whole way through there was a lady in there who had been trying for 7 years and she had reiki and after 2 failed ivf cycles she caught naturally the therapist told her she would have a girl in October and she did! I have also had reflexology and reiki sessions so that have a small bit of hope!


----------



## Sapphire7117 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all

I have had my first embryo transfer last week and have a negative result today. We had 2 embryos transferred..i have low amh so its taken so much to get them so we are back to square one. 
Heartbroken and just need some support xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

That sounds positive I only tested positive on day 8 last time and was faint then too! I would try not to worry and book beta if you can!! 
I M going to step away from those tests now it’s not worth the heart ache everyday and need to enjoy being PUPO while it’s here! Fingers crossed it’s a sticky bean and be with me forever now 🤞🏼


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Lily that sounds positive to me! Really hope it works out for you, and the rest of us of course! AFM I’m finding it really difficult not picking up my son 😩 it’s so hard when he comes over wanting a cuddle! I’m only 2dp5dt and I’m already thinking about POAS! Luckily I don’t have any left from the last round so I consciously won’t buy any until the day before OTD. I’m going out of my mind already   Need to chill out. I’m trying to do anything I can think of that I did last time when I had a BFP with my son (like eating loads of avocados and drinking gallons of water) but I can’t remember exactly what the doctor advised (except for the no sex - I wouldn’t forget that😆) xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Sapphire, really sorry to hear about the negative test, do you have any frozen embies?


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Aqua- must be hard not being able to pick up your little boy! I am with you on trying to keep busy ect but it is very hard! Thinking of you fingers crossed for a BFP!!


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning ladies, 

Feeling very down this morning! Tested again 7dp5dt and BFN can’t see it changing and trying to get my head around it 👎🏼 X x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear that  Chelsea, when is your OTD? Xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Monday  I can’t see it changing in 2 days I have read lots of places and normally after 5 day transfer people still have 2 week wait I have only 9 days clinic said if it’s a negative Monday stop the injections. Anyone similar timescale? 

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Chelsea. You are still early hun so don't give up hope! At You testing with frer? X


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Aww Chelsea that’s an awful feeling my click get you test 10 days past 5 day frozen transfer too! I will be testing tomorrow which will be 7dp5dt to avoid going to work broken on Wednesday morning!! Such a horrible rollercoaster journey! Xxx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Exactly why I’m testing don’t want to go to work Monday upset or sad need to try and focus and actually get some work done! 

Iv been testing with first response non digital ones as that’s what clinic said no even hint of a faint line.
I will test tomorrow and Monday but cannot see a miraculous change even though I would love one! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have everything crossed for you. I always test with first response 6 days sooner as us ivf girls tests so much sooner. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Chelsea is the test first response ealry responce?? That makes  a difference! I don’t hold out much hope for myself either so understand how you feel! Keep us updated lovily! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry to here this Chelsea. There is still time, try not to give up hope! Got everything crossed for you!

Aqua-i completely understand how hard it is not picking up your lo! I have forgotten once and quickly put my lg down when I remembered. My LG is poorly atm which makes it worse as she just wants cuddles and to b carried everywhere as she has no energy...luckily dh is around atm so can do it but I hate not being able to be there fully for her!

Kezzy-that is great news your beta is going up like that, here's hoping your little embbie is a fighter and a late implanted! Stupid Dr!! Definately add this into your complaint!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, can I join in?

I had my ET yesterday and my OTD is the 17/03, will try not to test earthly. It was FET of my last frostie.

I will try and catch up with everybody’s posts later.


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Chelsea fingers crossed for you it changes 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 You do hear of it happening.

Hi wlazlo, this is my last round with my last two frosties as well. I had a FET with two only last month and unfortunately it was negative. As mine is in Spain I just wanted to get it all over and done with so cracked on and used the last two this month. I know that might sound rushed  but if I’m not going to have another baby I just want to move on with my life and stop spending thousands of pounds on fertility treatment! I am very nervous this time round though as it’s my last go and I’ve not had any symptoms as yet (crazy for 3dp5dt I know!)x


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

How is everyone this evening? 
AFM- I’m not feeling at all positive got dull aching period type pains! Other than that no other symptoms! This wait can’t be over soon enough! Testing tomorrow but officially not until Wednesday


----------



## sienna9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Ladies, can I join you, I’m well in to my two week wait and after two failed cycles was trying to stay away from the boards but caved in. My test day is Monday but I’ve decided to just do a beta this time so will hopefully get the results Tuesday.


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Evening everybody,

OTD tomorrow and I appear to have misplaced the test the clinic gave me, luckily I still have two tests leftover from previous tries.

Not feeling very optimistic, haven't had many symptoms that are not my medication I think.


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Wishing you the very best of luck hun. Will be checking in early for an update. I have everything g crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Kezzy xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow Fairylight and Tigs!! 🍀🍀🍀🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 I’ll be thinking of you guys x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck to you aswell fairylight xxxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks girls! Although it will still be ealry for me I think I’m pretty much out not feeling positive at all!!xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't lose faith hun. Your not out till your out! God knows what's going on with me so I can't really any good outcome but anything can happen xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- I know hun, goes to show things can indeed change! Been thinking of you how you feeling?? Have you peed on any more sticks since blood work??


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been peeing on sticks every day hun. The test line is bow thicker than the control and I am testing positive still a little faint on all other tests. Got my 2-3 on cb digi this morning. However I am conscious of eptopic as number would still rose then aswell but having bloods every 3 days till scan. Fingers crossed today hun keep us updated xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

OMG I have got a BFP

http://s56.photobucket.com/user/Egarnham/media/Test%20results/image_zpsa3opqce9.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulation tigs so so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Kezzy,   When are your next bloods? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Monday hun. So should get results on Tuesday. I'm still testing lol. They gave mentioned eptopic due to number and also impending miscarriage but we shall see. Just glad they are monitoring me xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol at still testing! Yes it is good that they are monitoring you X


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kezlewis1991/library/?page=1&sort=1
Today's tests got my 2-3 on cb digital this morning so levels must be going up but not sure if that's good thing or bad thing lol. So so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yay Tigs that’s an amazing positive congratulations and fingers crossed for smooth running! 

AFM - a stark white negative not even a glimpse of a line really feel I’m out and with a hatching blastocyst I would have though to see something now! I fear I’m out although will test on official day (Wednesday) to confirm my fears I’m sure!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well those tests do look really good, perhaps you just had a late implanter? I have heard of that before. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So so sorry fairylight. How many days post transfer are you now? Really hoping things change for you. You may have a late implanter xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- I’m 7 days past hatching blast that was frozen on day 6 and thawed for around 4 hours! So gutted can’t seem to be positive really feel I’m out of the game this time! It’s our last frostie and then have to try and have another cycle which we will have to find which I’m not sure is possible right now! Can’t get a loan as just buying our first home and been told not to take anymore credit until we have moved in!! It’s a new build and it’s not ready until June! Urgh hate this infertility journey so bloody much!


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Big hugs hun. Do you only have 1 funded nhs cycle? Xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yea we do here x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Tigs! 

Sorry to hear that Fairy. Big hug   I have a feeling mine will be a bfn - no symptoms as yet and by this time when I had my son I had cramping and spotting daily from day 3. Hopefully you can get into your new house on time, take some time for yourself and your partner and try again xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you ladies, I don’t feel very positive but OH keeps saying we are not out yet until I get my period! I’d almost bet my life that it will not change!! Congratulations lily that’s good to hear!


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations all!! So pleased there are some BFP!!! 

I tested twice this morning Day 8 with 5 day embryo still a bfn!! 

I will test again in morning but cannot see it changing now as even a little line would of given me a glimmer of hope. It’s very hard and I’m so glad I have had all you ladies to speak to about it as it is my first cycle. I will wait until the end of the year to use Frosties when I have saved some
More money 👎🏼 Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry Chelsea. Big hugs xxx


----------



## sienna9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Congratulations Tigs 

Sorry Fairylight and Chelsea sending you both hugs and hoping you get positives on your test day

Kezzy your tests look good to me when is your beta?


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies just a quick one my last progesterone injection is tonight and OTD tomorrow I know it’s a negative but what if it was a late implanted it’s a little early to just go cold turkey or is this standard? I guess I’m just hoping for a miracle x


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey Chelsea sorry about you leaving bfn today! Regarding progesterone when I did my fresh cycle the clinc only gave me enough for official test day and said if I was pregnant I wouldn’t need it anymore and the pregnancy will produce enough by that point! If your unsure I would call them! Praying we both get positives fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chelsea at Herts and Essex when I had a very feint line on one of my tests I had to collect more progesterone, but that turned into a chemical.  I would give them a call tomorrow and see what they say, when I had a negative I had to stop all medicine.  This time (I think because we have used donor eggs) I have to take progesterone I think it is until 12 weeks, my clinic has supplied enough for 6 weeks (this is what we have paid for under access fertility)


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

With my frozen cycle this time they encouraged me to buy enough until 9 weeks pregnant if it’s work! If it doesn’t then I will have enough for fresh cycle next time!


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you all, I have my test ready for morning but can’t see it changing! I was quite looking forward to no period for a while lol! Xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

I will be thinking of you when I do mine too! keeping everything crossed for us!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chelsea thinking of you tomorrow, good luck my dear! Xxx

Fairy, hard I know but try to stay a tiny bit positive until Otd. I pray for you it changes, big hugs, xxx

Tigs, big congratulations! Amazing news!!!

Kezzo, good luck at your bloods tomorrow! I’m hoping it is still viable pregnancy!!!

Lily, great news it’s a clear BFP!!!

Lots of love for everybody else!!!


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Ladies. Can I join? I’m 4dp3dt with extremely fragmented embies. 2 put back and this is my first cycle of ivf. I was pregnant last year with natural conception but lost my little boy at 25 weeks. This 2ww is new to me and I’m slowly driving myself insane! Test day is not until 20th I recon I’ll have lost the plot by then


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Lola, 

It’s easy for me
To say but every morning I tested early and I cried every morning this has been a horrendous couple of days if you can wait try too! 

Thank you everyone I hope it changes but I know I’ll be okay if it’s not thanks for all of you keeping me going xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow girls xxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Chelsea222

Oh I’m going to try and not test but actually my friend who did ivf is more focussed in me testing than I am  

I’m not holding out much hope for my sad embies I haven’t been lucky enough to have blasts or any in reserve. 

I’m back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off, does work distract you or does the 2ww take over everything?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

So we waited the full 2 weeks to test and today we got our first ever BFP! It's taken 4 years & 7 months to see those 2 lines! We are in absolute shock, I've carried the test around all day with me. I keep checking it every 5 mins. 

This really is an absolute miracle as I did mini ivf and didn't respond well to the drugs, we only had 1 egg collected but it did fertilize with hubby's lazy, rubbish sperm and developed into a top quality 5 day blast which we then froze. Our embryo survived the thaw and despite me having a horrendous cold and cough on transfer day we get our BFP! We have super duper strong test lines too. This was our first ever infertility treatment.

Good luck to everyone for your future bfps


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dolly!!! Amazing news! What a lovely story too!!!! So please for you!!!


Lola, I always wait until OTD! Well the day before, I love my PUPO bubble but it’s sos so hard!!!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Dolly that’s amazing news congratulations hun!!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Dolly  

Throwing loads of baby dust on everybody else


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Dolly! You really deserve that good news x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for the well wishes xxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Quick question for the BFP ladies- did you get many symptoms? It’s so hard to know what could be implantation and what could be side effects of the meds xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Aqua with mine I would say a runny nose and back ache and very dull cramps.  The rest I think was the medication - headaches, sore boobs.


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I’ve been staying away from the board a little during the wait! So today I’m 6dp5dt and I’ve had brown spotting this morning - could this be implantation bleeding or the beginning of the end? xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Aqua - I had every symptom going!
I had and still have cramping, pinching and pulling in my uterus area.
Constipation.
Vivid dreams and even dreamagasms!
Frequent urination.
Very painful nipples.
Feeling like I can’t pull my tummy in.

I’m so glad I waited the 2 weeks to test because I’ve just rang the midwife to book in and they class me as being 6 weeks pregnant next week! Can’t believe it! Waited soooo long to be a mummy! 

Xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dolly I am the same I will be 6 weeks the end of next week - having my first scan on the 2nd May


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations Dolly!! That is fantastic news! So pleased for you! x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies. It’s interesting to know. If we weren’t scrutinising every last thing you probably wouldn’t even know that you were pregnant. I know one girl in work who was 4 months before she realised! If only we could be so lucky! I think this is game over for me. I know my body when I’m pregnant and I have not had barely any symptoms other than the occasional dull ache and twinges around the uterus area. I always have very vivid dreams. When I had my son I was spotting brown blood from day 4-8 and was really dizzy and dehydrated. None of those this time   

Welcome Molly- as above spotting was a great thing for me when I got my BFP!x


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats ladies mine was a bfn this morning I sobbed for about 2 hours and got myself to work and have comfort ate the rest of the day. I’m
Going to go home and lick my wounds it’s so hard as I would happily give it another go straight away but the wait is ridiculous I know your body needs time but I just want a little baby x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry Chelsea. Big hugs. It may not feel like it now but in a couple of days I promise you will feel 100 times better and begin gearing up for your next cycle. When ours kept failing I just kwpt Thinking that I wouldn't get over it and I did and it made me stronger. All the very best of luck for future cycles hun xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry Chelsea, do you know if your donor was successful?

Actually now you mention it Aqua I was quite dizzy over the past few days (before testing)  I really didn't think I had been successful this time, so you never know xx


----------



## Chelsea222 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Tigs, 
No idea, I’m not going to ask either I think that won’t help xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Chelsea   Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Huge hugs Chelsea. I egg shared in 2015 and I still this day have not found out about the recipient. Take care sweet xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sending you hugs Chelsea, I’m sure I will be in the same position as you! I tested this morning and there was what looked like a scratch where the positive line should be ( only seen if you shine the light on it) but it’s not anything I would say is a positive at all! Got AF pains and by this time with my fresh cycle I got a faint line feel I’m completely out!!


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow fairylight. My first positive started out like that had to turn it to an angle and go near the daylight lol. Hopefully something will be there tomorrow for you hun xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy I will test again tomorrow and Wednesday as Wednesday is officially test day! I just hope of this is a positive line it gets darker! Did you have beta today??


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you hun. Yeah beta came back at 533 today! So it has more than doubled. Was 85 4 days ago so they wanted to see 340 for today. Just got to sit tight now till scan. They don't want anymore betas  xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

That sounds positive hun, when will your scan be?? 
Thank you, will keep you Posted xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kezzywoo your beta sounds really good, keeping my fingers crossed for your first scan xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

The consultant was really pleased but reiterated that's it's early days and to remain cautiosly optimistic. I may book a private scam for Friday as mine isn't till 24th and that is to far away stuck on this limbo. Xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- would they be able to see anything so early on?


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I will be technically 6 weeks so they should see where it has i.pamted. if all is okay there should be a sac. But if eptopic they should see by then xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ah yes of course you will! Let us know, surprised your clinc wont scan you before then to be sure!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Omg, that line has got darker and is clear but still not very dark so a little concerned, I also tested on clear blue ealry detection and there is again a faint blue lone! Going to call the clinc and see if they can give me some reassurance! Fingers crossed OTD is tomorrow so today is 9dp5dt!!


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck for the scan on Friday Kezzy. It’s nerve wracking to wait! Hope that it gives you the answers and puts your mind at rest.
Congrats for all the BFP - sorry I’m so poor at names! And hugs to those who are continuing on their journey of TTC. 
Happy Tuesday and rain! We have no roof on the house as it’s been replaced, so it felt quite chilly yesterday and the rain did not impress us! But it’s a different thought to the 2WW!! 😊


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats fairylight! Why don't you get a digi for tomorrow morning hun! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Fairylight-that sounds promising!! Fx for tomorrow!!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent news Fairylight !!!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fairy, that’s amazing news my dear! Sounds super promising!!!! Good luck tomorrow
Morning, I’m sure I read somewhere 9dpt is when hcg gets stronger! Woo hoo!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just called clinc and our first scan is on the 3rd of may seems so long away! I have spoken in detail about the faints and been reassured it’s nornal for frozen transfer to be slower rising HCG and told me to take things very easy and if I have any problems to call her! I will still test tomorrow to see if the line is getting darker!xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazing news fairy. Do you think you will have betas? Hope that lime is nice and dark for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairylight, I had heard that of frozen transfers too.

My scan is on the 2nd


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Trying to work out how far I will be at my scan any ideas?
5 day blast transferred 1/4/18


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

7 weeks 2 days hun xxx exactly the same what I will be at my clinic scan on 24th xxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Fairy that is great news!! So happy for you. Keep us updated. Do you know why FET implant slower? Xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

She just said they develop slightly slower to begin with! Very anxious but will keep being positive! Thank you loveily xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- how did you work it out?? Very confused 🤷‍♀️


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I used a fet calculator hun. Apparently you were 4 weeks bang on yesterday. Xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you hun! Test is getting darker every day so that’s a positive sign, going to do clear blue digital at the weekend!! 
How is everyone doing??


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations fairy! Amazing news. 
I have booked scan for Sunday so hopefully will.be able to see where the baby has Implanted. I rang and spoke to them and she said at 6 weeks there should be a sac and fetal pole xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you kezzy! 
Glad you got a scan booked in hun, keeping absolutely everything crossed for you, for good result! How do you feel I’m yourself atm?


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

My head is just mashed hun. Got another beta today through my gp so won't get the results till Friday. I am still testing and the control line is very faint now. Got a digital to do so may do it Friday or Saturday and if says 3+ then I know it's gone up again. This has been the longest 2week wait of my life lol. Will you get betas hun? Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fairy, stay positive my dear! That’s great news, xxx

Kezoo, that’s a long wait for the results unfortunately. But I’m sure Friday will be here in no time. Good luck with your digital test.

AFM felling a bit sad, I have so many af cramps it’s just silly. Have been trying to stay positive as I’m sure I had them with both of my successful pregnancies but still cannot hell it and feel down this time round. I know cramps could be either but for some reason this feel different. I am adamant to test early, maybe a day earlier but sooo tempted. My OTD is next Tuesday. Sorry for rambling


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wlazlo1983 I have had loads of cramps (still having them!) so try not to feel sad ! xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Wlazlo I had never af cramps from day 4 past transfer was convinced it was over but still no af.  Try not to worry about it. Af pains are very common in pregnancy xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you very much ladies! Ohhhh I’m normally quite a positive person but I always catch myself with this 2ww


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Think it’s all over for me. Bleeding for the third day today - it’s still brown and hasn’t turned into a normal period yet although doesn’t seem a good sign to me. Got a BFN this morning. OTD is 14th April but starting to accept it’s like to be negative.


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Is there much blood Molly? (tmi I know!) brown is old blood so it’s been hanging around for some time... I bled a fair amount with my bfp and the pessaries in particular made it  worse. Do you use them? My OTD is 14th too and it is relatively early still for us x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies. I have been doctors today and had my bloods taken and she also referred me to epu. They rang just now and said cause of the stitch type pain I have in my left side they are going to do a scan tomorrow. She reiterated that they may not see anything but said she would give it a try. She also had a sneak peek at my bloods from today and hcg is 1225 from 533 on Monday so it's going in the right direction..hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi ladies, I’ve been following you all for the last week as werein the 2 ww at the moment, this is our third donor cycle and my test day is tomorrow12 day passed 5 day blast transfer  😬 I havnt tested  early and now don’t think I can face testing tomorrow..... at the moment in my mind I’m still PUPO but tomorrow that may all end and our dreams will be over 😕  

I have no signs of pregnancy, no sore boobs no sickness only tummy cramps and back aches and wind (sorry tmi) but this is all signs my period is coming.

  If the treatment had failed would I have bled already or do the drugs keep the bleed away ?  Just dreading tomorrow, I’m  trying to be positive for my hubby but have a horrible feeling in my stomach it’s not worked 😕😢


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Nicky. Sorry your feeling this way
Ivf is so torturous! All the symptoms you described can be af coming but can also be early pregnancy symptoms. The medication can keep your bleed away however not always it never did with me. I always bled around 7 days past transfer. Good luck hun. Keep.thinking positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone - just wanted to swing by and see how everyone's getting on. 

Kezzy - I'm so pleased things are looking up for you - keep us updated! Keeping everything crossed! 

Chelsea - I'm so sorry. If your clinic are happy to go ahead straight away with another cycle, go for it, if that's what you want. I got my BFP back to back with a BFN, so it can totally still work straight after a failed cycle. 

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow. The drugs can hold off a bleed, but not always. I usually bleed by the end of OTD if it's a BFN, although on this cycle it took another 4 days, which really messed with my head. 

Congratulations to all the BFPs...keeping fingers crossed for those yet to test.


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- amazing news, keep us updated that beta sounds amazing! Fingers crossed! 
Before I got my BFP I had period type pain for a few days and was so sure it hasn’t worked at all so was super surprised! Try be positive  I know it sucks and I’m sorry to hear your finding the wait hard ( as did I). 
Fingers crossed for tomorrow let us know how you get on!!xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Aquamarina - no there isn’t lots of blood and seems to have stopped this afternoon. I am using pessaries and reacted badly when I first started taking them. You’ve made me feel a little better but don’t want to get my hopes up too much! xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicky, I really thought I had been unsuccessful this time but it does show that you never know.

Kezzy glad to hear that the beta has increased well, keeping my fingers crossed for your scan xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies once you have your BFP please keep the pregnancy chat for the baby dust threads. As we all know not everybody will be so lucky this time round and many people have yet to test x

Thanks 

Sharry xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kezzo, great news my lovely. Good luck tomorrow at the epu

Nicky, good Lucy tomorrow at your OTD, it’s not over until you test! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nicky- thinking of you keeping everything crossed for a good oitcome!!xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Best of luck Nicky xxx


----------



## Abibuck (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies 
Hope it’s ok to join this thread, I am all new to this. I have had 5 day embryo transfer on the 7th and currently on 2ww and I feel like I’m loosing my mind 😂 we have blood test back at clinic on Monday but don’t feel like I have any symptoms, is this a bad sign or had anyone had this experience with BFP xx


----------



## Abibuck (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies 
Hope it’s ok to join this thread, I am all new to this. I have had 5 day embryo transfer on the 7th and currently on 2ww and I feel like I’m loosing my mind 😂 we have blood test back at clinic on Monday but don’t feel like I have any symptoms, is this a bad sign or had anyone had this experience with BFP xx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kezzy- and thinking of you! Keep us posted!!xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck abi. Yes completely normal hun, if you were to have symptoms Then it would more than likely be down to the progesterone anyway. Fingers crossed for you hun! 
Thanks fairylight, will pm you hun xxx


----------



## Abibuck (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks kezzy, I feel like I’m googling every possible symptom and reading so many different things I just don’t know what to think! I thought the egg collection would be the hard part but the wait is so much worse xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

It really is torturous isn't it. I have lived on Google.and still am now lol. If you can avoid testing early then please do hun cause you will drive yourself insane. Just try and stay positive hun. Xxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Omg ladies, I was awake all night couldn’t sleep, and ended up testing at 5am and we got our BFP !!!!!! To say im shocked is just an understatement, have a blood test booked in the morning to check my HCG levels and go from there, thank you so much for all the replies, and sorry I havnt done any personnel’s, but on  my phone and I’m rubbish on this lol

Good luck to everyone else, and never stop believeing because dreams do come true !!!!!


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Nicky!!! Brilliant news x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats Nicky amazing news xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Nicky !!! xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Fairy, I have posted on the march thread hun xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nicky great news! Congratulations! Here is to healthy and happy preganancy!!!

Abi, I had no symptoms, zero with my first healthy pregnancy so please don’t stress yourself!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!! Xxx

Kezoo Are you ok?


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

I’ve caved. Tested early 8dp3dt and negative. I’m not supposed to test for another 8 days so I shouldn’t let it get to me but google is the devils work!!!


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lola, still lots of days to go. Please don’t feel disheartened!!! Big hugs, xxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Wlazlo. I feel for all these ladies that are drawn into google and looking at the pregnancy test results and hoping you might be the one with an early result. Xx


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Lola / Wlazlo I’m the same for early testing! My OTD is Tuesday and I tested this Wednesday and today (Friday) - both negative. Very down as I know it’s not going to change, as is always got BFP at this stage with my 2 other pregnancies xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lola i know its easier said than done but try staying a tiny bit positive until Tuesday, big hugs, xxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Tinks, I know it’s really hard not to compare things to previous pregnancies but please don’t give up until test day xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days. It’s my OTD tomorrow and I’m dreading it   I have AF pains tonight, hormonal spots and the usual stomach upset I get before she arrives. It would be a miracle if it was positive. Good luck all xxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Chin up Aqua. It ain’t over until it’s over.   Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

I did mean Tinks in my previous post! Honey I’m doing th same, constantly comparing and worried! Stay positive...like I said easier said than done! Big hugs!!!


Aqua!!! I will be thinking of you, good luck for tomorrow
morning my dear, xxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

BFN as expected. Absolutely gutted   good luck to you all still to test xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry aqua take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Aqua, I’m so sorry my dear. I was hoping it will change!!!! Wishing you lots of luck for the future, make sure you look after yourself for the next few days!!! Lots of hugs, xxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Aqua xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

So sorry Aqua, sending you hugs! Enjoy a little tipple tonight and some naughty foods!! Xx


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

I am really sorry aqua. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

So sorry aqua. It was a BFN for me as well. It’s the absolute worst feeling isn’t it. xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Molly I’m so sorry.

I tested early as well, OTD on Tuesday but super busy two days and my husband will be away. It’s a BFN too I’m pretty sad. I’m glad I have today to be sad


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

So I’ve just tested and it’s BFN. I’m 11dp 3dt and looking at tests online I should be showing something by now. I’m so disheartened   xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the bfns. 
Molly really hope it changes for you hun. If it helps at all my beta hcg was only 30 on 11dp5dt and I have had a worrying time of it to say the least but I appear to still be in the game. Fingers are crossed for you lovely xxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wlazol- I’m hoping it will change for you hun, your not out until otd, how many days past transfer??
Lola- fingers crossed it’s changes for you! Sending you very big hugs and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks fairylight. I got squintline on Friday and today wasn’t FMU so I’ve scared myself to wait until OTD on 20th xxx

We all have to stay positive until OTD


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

A squint line is good news it means it’s heading in the right direction I had a quint line 9dpt and then by 10dpt it was darker and otd it was much clearer just remember the test line doesn’t have to be as dark as the control lone for it to be positive! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

I had squint lines from 6dp5dt through to 10dp5dt. They were very light until around 12dp5dt. Good luck hun zxx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

FMU this morning and nothing. 12dp3dt. The 9dp3dt might have been a chemical pregnancy. The line shouldn’t disappear it should be getting stronger so I’m going to say I’m out.   anyway good luck to all the ladies still to test. Baby dust for you all xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ohhh Lola, are you not going to wait until OTD?

Ladies, thank you for your encouragement. I do have a slight hope for tomorrow, maybe I did test too early, maybe because it wasn’t the first pee of the day...I will keep believing until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wlazlo I feel defeated already, probably Google’s fault. I know they have OTD for a reason but you expect at least a faint line don’t you. 

I’ll test Friday to be sure but I’m like you, I’m not convinced. Wish I was back in PUPO bubble! Xxxx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lola I now how you are feeling


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Good luck for tomorrow wlazlo im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Abibuck (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi ladies, after having no symptoms at all we have been extreamly lucky that our first transfer has ended in a BFP!! It still hasn’t sunk in yet! But ladies don’t give up if you have no symptoms because I was convinced I was not pregnant! Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Lola! That really sweet!!!

Abi, that’s amazing news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Congratulations Abi! Come and join us on the ealry preganncy and waiting scan thread!!xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi. I'm 33 and have been trying to concieve baby no2 as my daughter is now 4 (also conceived with treatment). 
We were waiting for my period to start on the 22nd of April but at my hycosy (advised to have repeated as had c section with my daughter) showed I had a follicle so had trigger shot on Sunday 8th April. I have 8 days until my test date but I'm not feeling at all hopeful as around this time I always suffer with insomnia and feel restless  

The cyclogest are making me feel very tired and moody!!!! 

I just want a sign, I want to feel different so I know it's not just my period on its way!!!! 

Anyone else having ovulation induction? 

Best of luck to you all, I know how hard this journey is as it took 3 years to conceive my daughter X


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s an OTD and it’s bfn I’m so sad


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wlazlo im so sorry. I feel your pain, I’m delaying the inevitable too xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry for the bfn girls. Big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is anyone's OTD the 24th? So sorry to hear of the BFN it's truly  heartbraking but dont give up hope!!! My daughter took 3 years of trying... and she came on my 5th go of ovulation induction which was the month everything went wrong ( I was too thin, follicle didn't grow, then wasn't the right shape of size, injector pen issues...!!!) I truly believe this was  because I relaxed, I finally had no expectation of it working and my mum had also offered to pay for IVF if it failed. The mind is very powerful xx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I’m testing on the 23rd. Getting nervous about it all now. 

How is everyone else doing? 

xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Our otd is 26th, only 2 days in and already impatient! How you all doing? X


----------



## Pinksnow (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Ladies!

We know how you feel! Our OTD is 27th, been the longest wait of our lives already! We are on first cycle, just one embie transferred on day 2! 😊

Keeping fingers crossed for BFP's for us all!! 🤞 xx


----------



## esbe (Jan 24, 2018)

New to this thread sorry to be jumping on the bandwagon so late! I’m currently 6dp3dt fresh with one 4AA in the freezer - the one in the freezer was the weaker of the two so hoping the better one sticks! I got a bad case of OHSS!

This 2ww is incredibly long...! Dunno if I’ll hold out! Anyone done a 3dt... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unicorn88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Tinky27..... Mine is.... OTD’s on April 24th..... I’m really scared... tested on 5dp3dt but BFN... not sure if it’s too early... I don’t think I’ll POAS again.. just waiting for the blood work day... I’m not sure if I have any symptoms or it’s just my mind playing tricks on me.. no spotting or pms kind of cramp definitely..


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

OTD today and its a BFN for me.


----------



## Pinksnow (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh Katie Kitten!

I'm so sorry to hear this Hun. It's absolutely heartbreaking 😥❤


----------



## Unicorn88 (Apr 18, 2018)

So sorry Katie....


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello All, 
Hope you dont mind if I join you in here? I had my transfer today of 1 Expanded blast AB 4 so I'm officially PUPO.
My test date isnt technically until May 3rd, but there isnt a May group open yet so I thought I'd join you all in here, especially as I'm bound to cave and POAS early!

Been reading through a few posts, I'm so sorry for those that have had a BFN, I know only too well how heart breaking it is. I was signed off work for a few weeks after my last cycle because I wasnt coping too well and a CP pushed me over the edge slightly.
Thankfully the break did me good and I'm feeling a lot calmer this time around.
xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Suzanna I’m not surprised your CP pushed you over the edge with your history. It’s so tough. 

I had a transfer yesterday so I’m going to wish these lovely days away.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi ladies. My OTD is the 24th but I've tested today and its a negative so clearly I'm out! Feeling really crappy about it and just want to get on with the next treatment now! x

Unicorn88. Have you tested again? xx


----------



## Longstockpip (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello, I had a single embryo transferred on day 2 last Sunday 15th and my OTD is the 28th. 

Having a rough day today, my clinic does progesterone testing and so far my levels haven’t been great so they have been upping my progesterone intake. 

As of today I am currently taking 3 x Lubion injections per day, and 2 x cyclogest pessaries 3 times per day. On top of that the 2 clexane injections, steroids and aspirin. My stomach is so battered and bruised it’s unreal and to top it off I have been having a dull ache and a couple of cramps in my stomach since yesterday. 

So all in all even though it’s a beautiful sunny day I’m not feeling very positive and have had a complete melt down today and can’t stop crying.  

This is our 3rd round and I have Stage 4 Endo and at 42 with a low AMH it’s hard to stay upbeat about our prospects. Like so many I try not to get too optimistic or pessimistic and know that miracles can happen, I wish that this time the baby dust would waft our way.

Sorry for the outpouring, just needed to get it out on screen.

I wish positive, upbeat vibes to you all, with a heavy dose of baby dust xx


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow long stock that’s a lot of progesterone!   no wonder you are feeling emotional and down. I know it’s easy to say but it is just the hormones playing tricks on you. I’m wishing you the best for OTD and hopefully you’ll feel better in a few days xxx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I’m now out as had a bfn this morning. Feeling pretty crap.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Pinksnow (Apr 12, 2018)

So so sorry to hear this Sands, really don't know what to say it's so heartbreaking.
Thank you for the well wishes for those of us in waiting, really appreciate it hunni. Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Unicorn88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Congrats to all ladies with BFP!

Tinky27 - I’ve tested today. Also negative, so I’m out as well  So sorry about yours too.. guess we need to keep trying. This is my first ET. Transferred 2 embies (8 cell grade 1 & 7 cell grade 3) at Day 3. 

I’ve had more symptoms on second week of 2ww so got a little hopeful. However, not my turn for BFP. HUGS


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Unicorn,

So sorry to hear you also have a BFN  

I'm fuming as our clinic admitted giving us "muddled" information regarding timings but refuse to do anything to compensate us. Its all money money money with these clinics!!

Heres hoping next month with bring us both more luck xxx  
Its just typical that now I need my period to arrive its not!!!  

Just wanna get started with the next treatment!!


----------



## Pinksnow (Apr 12, 2018)

BFN for me too ladies! Absolutely heartbroken! 

Good luck to those of you still in waiting & good luck everyone with BFN's for the next try ❤


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

pinksnow so sorry xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Unicorn and Pinksnow, I'm so sorry, its truely horrible to go through, so lots of hugs.  

I'm still waiting my OTD isnt until 3rd May, which feels like ages away.
I have done an early test which is positive, so I'm feeling caustiously optimistic, but after my CP last month, I'm also trying not to get too carried away. I want to see that line getting darker and stronger before I'll feel anything other than nerves and then I'm going to ask for a blood test for final confirmation on OTD. (my clinic dont do them as routine)


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I wasnt going to test but i caved in and started testing this week.  I bought some cheap supermarket brands but they didnt show anything, then yesterday i decided to use my test day First Response which i know are good and pick up early.  A line and then the cheap one today showed a line.  I too am not going to get excited yet, although i did have a wave of nausea yesterday and a bit metallic in my mouth today.  Test day is Monday 30th


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Am cautiously optimistic for you too Curlygirl.
If your OTD is Monday how many days past transfer are you now?
Mine isn't until Thursday, but my clinic like us to go until 13dp5dt.
I'll be testing again on Sunday and Tuesday to see where I am.

I've definitely had nausea and things tasting funny/metallic taste in my mouth, but at this stage I tend to put these things down to the progesterone, which seems design just to taunt us!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I’ll be 11dp5dt on Monday my test day. I guess your clinic want a bit longer that way the hcg is either definitely there or not

I had pgd testing so I know it’s a good embryo. I just don’t know whether my body is going to grow it or not. 

I felt ok today. Ate a load of junk food but not much else to report.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

How are you getting on Curly girl?
You're OTD is tomorrow isnt it? Have you continued testing?

I have (everyday despite telling myself I wouldnt do that) They're still positive, so I'm getting more optimistic, but as I've never started testing this early before (only ever 2 days before OTD previously) I dont know if they can still get lighter and become a CP by my OTD on the 3rd like it did on my last cycle!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes another positive today. Same colour. No lighter or darker

I’m really finding it hard to be positive. I’ve had CP, missed miscarriage, a chromosome abnormality and a pregnancy that resulted in my daughter so anything is possible.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

It sounds like you’ve really been through it Curlygirl. I’ll be keeping everything crossed that everything goes ok for you x


----------

